# Reptile owners in the GTA



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

As the title says are there any reptile owners in the GTA? If so please comment on what kind of reptile you have  

Looking forward to see comments  

I will start

1 bearded dragon "Drake"

3 Red ear slider turtles


----------



## mdfa.ca (Jun 18, 2009)

Two Leopard Geckos, Tippey and Smyley.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Map turtle,

Ciddian mentioned that she has 2 male RES, not sure if she has anything else.

I'm also considering getting a male bearded dragon. If I do, I'm going to name him Mr. Bubbles.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Used to have a corn myself, can we post pics? :3!

I have one Yellow cooter and one RES. I have a paddletail newt as well. 

I've kept a chameleon before, lost my 7 year old boy a couple ago.

I've had horned toad lizards in the past as well but I would love to keep a Uro one day.


----------

